# Call Outs due to weather



## strangexunusual (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi! So it’s been snowing for the passed two days and it’s been pretty heavy. I know a lot of team members call out because of this. Can Target fire Team Members for not showing up due to weather conditions? Even if they call in advance.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 19, 2021)

No.








						WINTERSTORM SITUATION
					

Hello everyone! I’m currently in TX . No public transportation and no uber to work . My house is freezing I have no power and no water ...my pipes are  frozen ...  I had to call in once earlier this week due to road freezing... do I still have to show up to work with all this circumstances? I...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 20, 2021)

Yes and no.

In some areas there is a lot of leeway right now because you have unprecedented weather going on.

In other areas your "unprecedented" weather is business as usual for February.  If someone is already on the CCA process for attendance and at their last chance, and the weather is normal for their area, it's possible to fire them for calling out.  That said, they weren't really fired just because of the weather but also for all the other reasons that led them to call out.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 21, 2021)

If your store doesn't suck you'll be fine. My store is in MN, so we're plenty used to having to deal with weather, but my store has never punished anyone who said they weren't safe to come in. We have a lot of high school kids who aren't experienced drivers and it would be really shitty to expect everyone to make it in when the weather is bad. This is somewhat analogous to areas that don't get snow very often--you're not experienced driving in it (or if you are, most other people are not) so it's just dangerous.

This entirely aside from the issues in Texas with no heat, power, water, etc.


----------

